

Ask HN: 100,000 requests two days after release. What next? - howon92

I wrote a simple Chrome extension, Instant Music, and released in Korea last week. After I posted about in one of popular Facebook pages it started to go viral and it reached 100,000 requests&#x2F;day just after the couple of days I had first released it. People&#x27;s reponses were absolutely fantastic which I had not anticipated at all. I would like to introduce it to more users in other countries than Korea now to see if they find it useful too. What should be my first step? Thank you.
======
hackerboos
* Get a site/blog up and link to it from the Chrome extension page.

* Extensions are hard to monetize - frictionless affiliate links and donations.

* Post it on social networks, make a press release and forward it to famous blogs citing the Korean viral effect it's had.

~~~
tagabek
In addition to setting up a site/blog, immediately setup an email list that
you send out updates to. You can then potentially offer a 'Pro' version of
this extension and you will already have thousands (if not 10s of thousands)
of potential customers.

~~~
howon92
That's a great idea actually. However, I think I am not allowed to monetize
from it because of youtube's terms of service. For now, I just want as many
people as possible to use this little extension and give me feedbacks. I am
just happy to serve other people's needs of listening to music :)

------
joefarish
Is this the extension?

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/instant-
music/eheb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/instant-
music/ehebnoicojclpjjblbacdjmpjpkocmml)

~~~
howon92
Yes. Haha thanks for finding it. How do you think about it?

------
tjpannu
What is the source of this music? Is the music pulled from youtube or
Soundcloud?

~~~
howon92
YouTube for now!

